
iOS: Say no to storyboards - tsaizhenling
https://medium.com/@tsaizhenling/say-no-to-storyboards-3048538ec359#.5c4npnixk
======
wsc981
I've tried using Storyboards and Xibs in the past, but I think they're too
annoying in practice for many reasons (some mentioned in the article):

\- Merge conflicts

\- Can't effectively search & replace

\- Slow to open

\- Can't inherit xibs / create subclasses of xibs

\- The properties that can be visually edited for a view are quite limited

... and in case a dev opts into auto-layout ...

\- Autolayout is like an extra magic layer

So whenever I have the chance, I just implement my views in code, doing all
positioning in layoutSubviews. It's not _that_ much more work and it's easy to
modify and reason about.

------
lsiunsuex
I've never been a huge iOS developer - I've written a few apps and got them
into the app store but never as a career.

I've always considered Storyboards to be the equivalent of using Dreamweaver.
You can get by with it on small projects, but a much better product can be
produced if it was just written by hand.

